# Werbung in Computerforen - aber bitte mit Niveau !!



## klefreak (8. Juli 2008)

Auf fast jeder Internetseite findet man sie, die Werbung.
In der Werbung wird dem Kunden "fast" alles versprochen, aber nur selten auch eingehalten. 

Auf der Seite Toms-Hardware fand sich nun eine "neue" Art zu werben, die Firma Team-Viewer warb in einem Forentread ganz unverschämt als unwissender N00B getarnt für ihr Produkt, ein findiger Moderator deckte anhand der IP Adresse das ganze auf.

Firma TeamViewer macht sich unbeliebt

Hier der Tread zum selberlesen 

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/foren/239832-78-fernwartungssoftware-team-viewer#t1654




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg Klemens


----------



## GoZoU (8. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön



MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2008)

Echt unglaublich, was einige Firmen so anstellen.

Eventuell könnte THG sogar rechtlich gegen den Werber vorgehen -> Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen/Hausrecht, das ganze mit komerziellem Hintergrund...

Gesetze im Zusammenhang mit 'neuer Technologie' sind leider noch sehr löchrig, insbesondere wenns um den Schutz der Bevölkerung geht...

Auch das man sich nur sehr schlecht gegen dreiste Werbeanrufe wehren kann (rechtlich), ist ein wenig doof und sollte dringend geändert werden...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Juli 2008)

Oha
Das rückt aber TeamViewer erst richtig ins abseits.
Haben die denn wirklich solche Absatzschwierigkeiten für ihr Produkt das die solche Mittel ergreifen müssen?
-------------------------------


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Eventuell könnte THG sogar rechtlich gegen den Werber vorgehen -> Verstoß gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen/Hausrecht, das ganze mit komerziellem Hintergrund...


Die TeamViewer GmbH würde eh alles abstreiten. Da dieser "Werber" nun mal nicht zur TeamViewer GmbH gehört, sondern zur Rossmanith GmbH.
Von daher, sehr sehr schwer zu beweisen. Und Werbung macht ja fast jeder in einem Computerforum.
------
*Edit:*
Den letzten Absatz muss ich zurück nehmen. Also Sorry
Da ich gerade das gelesen habe:


> *
> Anschrift / Impressum*
> 
> TeamViewer GmbH
> ...


Quelle: TeamViewer Unternehmen


----------



## Maggats (8. Juli 2008)

> Anhand der IP-Adresse ermittelten wir die Hausadresse des Forenmitglieds. Welch ein Zufall, dass die IP-Adresse des Rechners, von dem die Beiträge aus gesendet wurden, für den gleichen Standort registriert ist.


----------



## Blizzard (8. Juli 2008)

Um die Adresse zu ermitteln muss man doch beim Provider nachfragen oO


----------



## riedochs (8. Juli 2008)

Maggats schrieb:


>



Genau so geht es mir auch bei dem Satz


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Juli 2008)

Blizzard schrieb:


> Um die Adresse zu ermitteln muss man doch beim Provider nachfragen oO


Stimmt, "normalerweise"
Also in meinen Augen hat sich auch dieser Forums-Admin vom Tom's Hardware strafbar gemacht.
Weil, an die direkte Adresse(also Wohnort,Straße,Hausnummer) kann man doch nur dann kommen, wenn man die IP plus Datum und Uhrzeit hat, und der Providor einem sagt wem die IP zu dieser Zeit zugeordnet war. 
Diese Daten wird der Provider aber nur dann herausrücken, wenn er per Gerichtsbeschluss dazu gezwungen wird und der Empfänger der Daten eine Staatliche Ermittlungsbehörde ist.
Alles andere ist in meinen Augen äußerst Illegal.
-------------------
Oder? @PCGH Admins. Hat der Forum Admin von Tom's Hardware denn nun Legal oder Illegal gehandelt?


----------



## manoki (8. Juli 2008)

sicher nicht illegal

es gibt seiten wie 
www.denic.de 
Traceroute, Ping, Domain Name Server (DNS) Lookup, WHOIS, and DNS Records Lookup
mit der sich inhaber von internetdomainen herausfinden lassen.

das ist dazu notwendig, falls die webseite falsche informationen
beinhaltet muss ich auch ohne ein impressum jemanden kontaktieren
können, ohne gleich ein gericht zu belästigen.

ich finds aber auch sehr witzig ^^


----------



## Falk (8. Juli 2008)

Zum Thema IP-Adresse: ihr kennt doch alle diese Dinger auf Webseiten: "Dein Provider ist XYZ, deine IP ist XXX, dein Browser ABC". Wenn man sich nun über die Firma einwählt steht da nicht Provider sondern Firma. 

Diese Daten haben dann logischerweise auch die Serveradmins. Wenn ich sowas aufrufe steht da zum Beispiel Computec Media AG - da braucht man keine illegalen Mittel, um die Firma zu raus zu finden 

Normalerweise bekommt man aber nur raus, bei welchem Provider ein User ist. Gebt mal eure IP-Adresse bei ripe.net ein.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> Diese Daten haben dann logischerweise auch die Serveradmins. Wenn ich sowas aufrufe steht da zum Beispiel Computec Media AG - da braucht man keine illegalen Mittel, um die Firma zu raus zu finden


Also auf deutsch gesagt, könntest du als Server Admin anhand meiner IP meine komplette Adresse -> Wohnort, Straße und Hausnummer ermitteln/herausfinden?
Und damit wäre Dir bekannt wo ich wohne?


----------



## KTMDoki (8. Juli 2008)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Also auf deutsch gesagt, könntest du als Server Admin anhand meiner IP meine komplette Adresse -> Wohnort, Straße und Hausnummer ermitteln/herausfinden?
> Und damit wäre Dir bekannt wo ich wohne?





PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> .....
> Normalerweise bekommt man aber nur raus, bei welchem Provider ein User ist. Gebt mal eure IP-Adresse bei ripe.net ein.



eigentli net... man bekommt nur den provider, aber bei Firmen steht halt Firma XY...

denen muss es echt schlecht gehen, aber trotzdem schon ne frechheit


----------



## DanielX (8. Juli 2008)

Ich kann nur sagen dreister gehts kaum und dann auch noch so auffällig.


----------



## Doc_Evil (8. Juli 2008)

Finde die Kommentare unter dem Artikel interessanter!


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2008)

"Anhand der IP-Adresse ermittelten wir die Hausadresse des Forenmitglieds. Welch ein Zufall, dass die IP-Adresse des Rechners, von dem die Beiträge aus gesendet wurden, für den gleichen Standort registriert ist.wie die Vertreiberfirma
So, oder ähnlich würde ein deutscher Satz draus 

Also ich verstehe die  von riedochs und Maggats

Zum Thema - es gibt halt nix was es nicht gibt - und sonst erfindet man es eben


----------



## Falk (8. Juli 2008)

KTMDoki schrieb:


> eigentli net... man bekommt nur den provider, aber bei Firmen steht halt Firma XY...



Genau. Wir haben zwar die IP-Adressen, einer Adresse zuordnen können wir die aber nicht - und das ist auch gut so. Bei Firmen ist es zum Teil aber anders, dort kann man die Daten so einsehen.


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Juli 2008)

Gibts eigentlich Alternativen zu Teamviewer? Das Programm an sich soll ja nicht übel sein, und man muss auch nicht alles über deren Server laufen lassen, wenn sich seine dyn. IP ermittelt und dann eine LAN-Connection auf diese externe IP macht.

Aber ich glaub da gibts ja noch andere DAU-sichere Vernwartungstools oder?


----------



## lordofthe1337 (8. Juli 2008)

crossloop is auch nicht schlecht


----------



## heroe (8. Juli 2008)

Ich bin Mod in einem interessanten Hobby-Forum und auch wir haben des öfteren mit Schleichwerbung zu kämpfen. Allerdings machen es die User einem oft sehr leicht und es ist nicht mal der Weg über IP-Tracer nötig.

Einige sind so schlau, das sie sich sogar mit ihrer Firmenmail-Addy registrieren 

Ansonsten ist zumindest die grobe "Zuordnung" per denic und IP-Tracer kein Problem, der Rest ist dann langjährige Erfahrung und gesunder Menschenverstand. Das führte ja auch im Falle Teamviewer zum Erfolg 

lg


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (8. Juli 2008)

Lustig 
ich würde mir sowas auch nit gefallen lassen, dafür gab´s zu Recht a Watschn ^^


MFG


----------



## redbull320 (8. Juli 2008)

bohh das ist ja mal unter aller sau sich sowas zu leisten *brodel  * ....

cool das er dabei ertappt worden ist   **schäm dich R00li**


----------



## Taigao (8. Juli 2008)

Echt Hammer was sich Firmen einfallen lassen um Kostenlose Werbung machen zu können.
Für sowas sollte man firmen gleich rechtlich belangen das sie mal merken so gehts nicht .

Gruß euer Taigao


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Juli 2008)

Bei Geizhals gabs ja mal Gerüchte, dass einige Shops mit meisen Bewertungen sich dort User erstellt haben und sich hochvoteten, damit ihre Benotung besser ist und wieder mehr Leute bestellen.
Auch eine nette Methode, das an sich ja sinvolle Notensystem zu torpedieren.


----------



## riedochs (9. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei Geizhals gabs ja mal Gerüchte, dass einige Shops mit meisen Bewertungen sich dort User erstellt haben und sich hochvoteten, damit ihre Benotung besser ist und wieder mehr Leute bestellen.
> Auch eine nette Methode, das an sich ja sinvolle Notensystem zu torpedieren.



Du meinst doch nicht etwas N****IT und e**b. Denen wird das ja seit Jahren nachgesagt


----------



## ultio (9. Juli 2008)

Der r00li macht das aber auch nicht nur dort:

Not able to remote connect through Logmein - Tech Support Guy Forums

Das ist bestimmt der Geschäftsführer selbst! "r00li" "Rossmanith"


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (9. Juli 2008)

Dann müsste der ja gar nichts zu tun haben
Und das wäre noch abartiger


----------



## Reigenspieler (9. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das beabsichtigt ist aufzufliegen, denn jetzt kennt jeder dieses Programm ^^


----------



## Dr-Datenschutz (9. Juli 2008)

Also was sich Leute so alles einfallen laseen um ihr Produkt zu bewerben (eigentlich ist ja so gut wie das ganze Marketing ja Betrug)
Aber wenn man so etwas macht sollte man wenigstens klug genug sein seine IP Ardesse zu "verstecken" (mit Anonymisierungs Tools wieTOR)

mfg


----------



## mich (11. Juli 2008)

@ DR-Datenschutz: Das soll ja jetzt wohl keine Werbung für TOR werden?

...ne aber jetz mal ernst, so schlimm kanns doch echt net mit der Firma gehn, um zu solchen Mitteln zu greifen
aber so doof wie der sich anstellt, hätte das wohl jeder gemerkt.


----------

